# A Video Tutorial on how to use the Advanced Legato of the Cinematic Studio Series without a Specialized Script



## muziksculp (Apr 15, 2022)

Hi,

I know that some users of *Cinematic Studio Series* libraries use specialized Kontakt, or DAW specific scripts to deal with the Advanced Legato feature of the Cinematic Studio libraries. But, I found a way that works for me without the need for any specialized scripts in my DAW, which is *Studio One Pro 5*. 

The procedure might seem a bit time consuming, but it once it is setup once (i.e. as a template) it can be an easy way to deal with the advanced legato mode. Plus, you have full control over which notes that you performed will be getting the slow, med, or fast legato transition treatment. 

I think this can be done in other DAWs as well, especially if they have some of the functionality of S1Pro 5 like some of thekey-commands, and editing functions available to them. 

I hope this is helpful if you use these libraries. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Denkii (Apr 15, 2022)

I know why I ditched this library...
Watching this felt like getting together with your abusive ex.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 17, 2022)

Denkii said:


> I know why I ditched this library...
> Watching this felt like getting together with your abusive ex.


Another much easier, and faster method that I use when using the Advanced Legato option, is to set all note velocities to a value between (65 - 100) i.e. 70, which produces the medium speed legato transition, I set this with a key-shortcut (ALT + K) in S1Pro 5, and then set the tracks negative delay value to (-250). That's it. So far I'm happy with the results.


----------



## moleman (Jul 22, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Another much easier, and faster method that I use when using the Advanced Legato option, is to set all note velocities to a value between (65 - 100) i.e. 70, which produces the medium speed legato transition, I set this with a key-shortcut (ALT + K) in S1Pro 5, and then set the tracks negative delay value to (-250). That's it. So far I'm happy with the results.


Interesting! So you don’t see much advantage in the “3 Speed” legato approach, because of the hassle of dealing with the negative timing shifts? I’ll try what you’re saying, making everything medium legato. In keeping with this idea, maybe there would be times you‘d want to pick slow for a whole ballad piece, or all fast for something brisk? And then setting the correct negative timing, of course……


----------



## Casiquire (Jul 23, 2022)

I do something similar on my end, but I use only the slowest transition, the logic being that this is the clearest and most exposed one. 

The update really can't come out soon enough lol


----------

